# Arab American to Dubai



## Wizard201 (Jan 6, 2013)

Probably a simple question but...

How do employers/officials in Dubai view Arab Americans? Does being Arabic hurt/help one's chances of finding a job? I was born in the US so my passport makes no mention of my ethnicity. In addition, I'm fluent in English, Arabic, and semi-fluent in French.

For example, how would employers react to two American doctors of equal skill when one is Arabic and the other is "white"? Is the former even seen as Arab American or simply American? Or perhaps simply Arabic? I know ethnicity shouldn't be a big deal in finding a job but authorities in Dubai always seem to want to know a person's nationality.

All opinions, facts, and guesses are welcome!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Not sure what the others' opinions will be but I've found that if you look like an Arab, you will be treated like an Arab. That isn't a bad thing but people generally go by looks first. All brown people are assumed to be Indian and so on.

As long as you are ok with being looked at as an Arab and not an American, then you will be fine. I've seen plenty of people here who are of subcontinental origin but insist that they're Canadian simply because they've spent a couple of years in Canada and got the passport. They obviously find that it holds more value (even in the virtual world!).


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Wizard201 said:


> Probably a simple question but...
> 
> How do employers/officials in Dubai view Arab Americans? Does being Arabic hurt/help one's chances of finding a job? I was born in the US so my passport makes no mention of my ethnicity. In addition, I'm fluent in English, Arabic, and semi-fluent in French.
> 
> ...


Frankly I think it would add some value, the American nationality gets you quickly into the "management" ranks and the fluent Arabic and ethnic background can then get you into the Arab inner circles that seem to be at the top level of many companies.

Is you name a typical Muslim name? Where was your family originally from? These will matter some as well.


----------

